# Serveur proxy pour Mac OS X ?



## DarKOrange (2 Février 2005)

Salut,

je souhaiterais installer un serveur proxy sur mon Mac. Existe-t-il un serveur proxy dans OS X ou faut-il en télécharger un?

merci pour votre aide


----------



## Einbert (2 Février 2005)

Quelque chose du genre privoxy ? 

++


----------



## DarKOrange (2 Février 2005)

super CDB pour la peine :casse:


----------



## tantoillane (1 Juin 2008)

Je vais un peu compliquer les choses.

Mon but est de changer d'IP toutes les 10 secondes. (environ). Je cherche donc
1) un site de ce type mais qui à chaque nouvelle demande de page (en somme chaque fois que je clique sur un lien, passe par un autre proxy). Il faudrait donc que le site qui me fourni ce service ait une base de données avec plusieurs proxy.
2) Ou un logiciel qui automatiquement ferrait passer mes connexions sur le port 80, sur un autre proxy, et ça toutes les 10 secondes.

Merci


----------

